# Brother popped round twice in 2 weeks...unprecedented!



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't really get to see my brother much in recent years as he has a very hectic work/ family life but today was the second time he's popped over in 2 weeks

He surprised me today by phoning at very short notice, which is really unlike him, as we usually have to plan things well in advance. Great to spend some quality time together.

What has caused this sudden change, I believe, is simply down to the quality of coffee / ambience created in the kitchen with the new set-up.

We were brewing some lovely consistent shots this afternoon 14g in 22.4 out in 27secs for illy 6oz flat whites. This is with rave jampit but looking forward to try some alternative roasts soon, and in larger notneutral cups.

Recomendations appreciated for a tasty lighter bean for flat white.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not sure it's classed as light ,but unkle funka from extract perfect for milk drinks ,my standard go to a Thalia blend from j atkinsons(http://www.thecoffeehopper.com) , but lighter and award winning . Fudge from rave ,very tasty in milk .


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks mrboots. Yet to try fudge and will take a look at thalia blend...sounds interesting:good:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's a bean I am drinking tonight, from a brand new UK roaster, and it is divine. Works well as a flat white (nailed the first extraction - am sure I can get even better tastes without much effort)

I am just checking with him when his web shop is opening. Hopefully soon


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you haven't tried Rave sig yet its lovely in a milk drink


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Graham - try some Unkle Funka from Extract coffee. It's my all-time favourite as a flat white. I'm sure you'll love it. If you don't like it I'll give you what you paid and take it off you.

I'll bring you some of the DSOL when I collect my cups.

As for your brother.... Charge him £2.20 a cup - that'll keep him away and stop him drinking all your coffee


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

GS11 said:


> Don't really get to see my brother much in recent years as he has a very hectic work/ family life but today was the second time he's popped over in 2 weeks
> 
> He surprised me today by phoning at very short notice, which is really unlike him, as we usually have to plan things well in advance. Great to spend some quality time together.
> 
> ...


If you want to splash out on something special

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-los-alpes-washed-pacamara

Its on the lighter side of medium and oozes caramac and white chocolate, the finish is unmistakable even in milk. delicious. makes top 10 S.O of the year for me


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> If you haven't tried Rave sig yet its lovely in a milk drink


I've enjoyed signature with the classic and may have to re-visit with the new set-up.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Also +1 for Boots recommendation from Atkinsons


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try the Rave Fudge absolutely delicious flat white:good:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> If you want to splash out on something special
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-los-alpes-washed-pacamara
> 
> Its on the lighter side of medium and oozes caramac and white chocolate, the finish is unmistakable even in milk. delicious. makes top 10 S.O of the year for me


Wowsers you have done a good job selling that . I think I might need to try ....


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> If you want to splash out on something special
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-los-alpes-washed-pacamara
> 
> Its on the lighter side of medium and oozes caramac and white chocolate, the finish is unmistakable even in milk. delicious. makes top 10 S.O of the year for me


Thanks gary, Have not visited hasbean in a while........sounds really nice


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't rave about a coffee unless it stands out , and before the anti light brigade chip in , it's not sour tangy and fruity : )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I don't rave about a coffee unless it stands out , and before the anti light brigade chip in , it's not sour tangy and fruity : )


Am gonna give it a whirl , I was worried about the papaya reference but that more because I've never tried one .......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Am gonna give it a whirl , I was worried about the papaya reference but that more because I've never tried one .......


Any dose timing output suggestions for when it arrives ?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> Graham - try some Unkle Funka from Extract coffee. It's my all-time favourite as a flat white. I'm sure you'll love it. If you don't like it I'll give you what you paid and take it off you.
> 
> I'll bring you some of the DSOL when I collect my cups.
> 
> As for your brother.... Charge him £2.20 a cup - that'll keep him away and stop him drinking all your coffee


Thanks Daren, Wow so many coffees!

Would be nice to try some new roasters for a change as Rave have had my business for a while now. So far it's sounding like atkinson, hasbean and extract for my next few purchases.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I don't rave about a coffee unless it stands out , and before the anti light brigade chip in , it's not sour tangy and fruity : )


Wait for it!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obi wan , obi wan , here comes darth ............


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Any dose timing output suggestions for when it arrives ?


Ive been pulling two recipes successfully, depending on mouthfeel or acidity required

20g > 40g in 35 seconds. (espresso-lungo)

20g > 20g in 45 seconds. (ristretto)

Ive not found success in the middle ground but then again ive not touched the temp , which sits at 93c

The finish is unmistakable in both, you know its this coffee.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh and as brewed its flipping fantastic


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Am gonna give it a whirl , I was worried about the papaya reference but that more because I've never tried one .......


Interestingly Papaya fruit doesn't smell very nice...but tastes gorgeous. Delicious in a thai spicy salad.



garydyke1 said:


> Oh and as brewed its flipping fantastic


Great stuff look forward to placing an order and trying this out via aeropress as well as espresso


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There is no perceivable Papaya more a way of expressing the type of acidity present


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh I don't want it now then


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Oh I don't want it now then


I've ordered it , feeling the pull of the light side .....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nooooooo come back boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Nooooooo come back boots


Noooo Gary is less horrible to me than you ......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Gary is fickle he is just trying to lure you from the dark side


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Gary is fickle he is just trying to lure you from the dark side


Gary say it isn't so !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He won't say it dude he is trying to infiltrate the ranks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And he will be relentless!!


----------

